# Is Peach Wood Safe?



## danj (Dec 13, 2009)

Is peach wood safe? I know the pit has arsnic in the center so is the wood itself safe to cook with?


----------



## fire it up (Dec 13, 2009)

Peach wood is 100% safe to use, no worries.


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 13, 2009)

absolutely.........Lotsa people use it..No worries


----------



## danj (Dec 13, 2009)

excellent, we have apple and peach orcards about 10 miles from my house. I can get all the trimmings i want for free. I may even be able to get pear wood too. and Maple I have a boat load.


----------



## csmith2884 (Dec 13, 2009)

Love peach wood for a light smoke flavor...chicken turkey and such all do well with peach.


----------



## travcoman45 (Dec 13, 2009)

Yup


----------



## alx (Dec 13, 2009)

Im not dead yet.Very good for smoking as mentioned.....


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 13, 2009)

Not only is it safe but it is also an excellent wood to use.. Imparts a  milder flavor and is often used with fish or poultry...


----------



## fire it up (Dec 13, 2009)

Just make sure you season it before you use it.
Average is one year but you can cut into small chunks and season in as little as 4-6 months depending.

Just got my hands on some maple so I'm going to cut the smaller branches into 4x4 chunks and figure it should be well seasoned come Spring time.


----------



## dave from mesa (Dec 13, 2009)

Not to hijack this thread but why do you have to let it season if you are going to wet when you use it? Can you use it fresh from the tree?
Think I asked this yesterday but it didn't show up.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 13, 2009)

Yes sir I have seen it at the wood gettin store a bunch of times too.


----------



## carpetride (Dec 13, 2009)

Nope you better send it all to me for proper disposal 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Like others have said, it will provide a sweet mellow flavor.


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 13, 2009)

If you use it green (not seasoned) its got sap in it and moisture and first it wont burn good and it will put off black bitter smoke. You would not be able to eat the food it would taste horrible. It would be like smoking a cigar or cigarette with green tobacco leaves.....Somone else will chime in on this one Im sure shortly......


----------



## dave from mesa (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info. That does make sense.


----------



## mistabob (Dec 27, 2009)

Doesn't Myron, the smoker on that BBQ Pitmaster show, use peach wood?


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 27, 2009)

H uses liquid smoke and Kingsford...............


----------



## mistabob (Dec 27, 2009)

Guess I better try that then 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 hahaha

Is there a liquid smoke that gives meat a smoke ring?


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 27, 2009)

Nope!!!!!!!!!!! That guy is terrible and I dont like the show...Shouldnt have posted that..Sorry


----------



## richtee (Dec 28, 2009)

Sure. Don't try to eat it, or shove it up yer nostrils. Or grab it hot out of the pit. McDonald's disclaimer....


----------



## mistabob (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey, it's all good! I watch it just cause it's the only BBQ show I can find on tv and my wife will actually watch it with me cause she loves that reality show crap.  

Anyway, I still want to try peach wood.  I've heard of other people using it and liking it.


----------



## ddave (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes, he does.

Dave


----------



## gnubee (Dec 28, 2009)

It is a great smoking wood when cured. I always ask the people I get it from how old the tree is. There are still some 100 year old peach, cherry, Apple and Apricot trees around here that were around back in the DDT, Captain and Seven spray poisons era. DDT has a 500 year Half life as does Captain and Seven. These poisons have been banned since the 1960s. So I make sure any wood i get from orchards is from younger trees. If I am the least bit suspicious I de-bark it. Not hard with peach. It is only the very large branches and trunks that have even the remotest possiblility of residual poisons in them but the danger is still there however remote. 
For the most part I follow the Orchardists around and with their permisson I pick up free peach wood off of the ground. Most farmers won't let you have pear wood because of the danger of spreading fireblight around. 

I split the fruit woods, stack it loosly so the wind can blow thru it and let it cure for a whole season. Then its perfect.


----------

